# HCigar VT75 Evolv DNA 75



## Nailedit77 (11/5/16)

*HCigar VT75 Evolv DNA75 Mod
Evolv DNA 75 Chipset*

The HCigar VT75 is a collaboration between Evolv Technologies, the makers of DNA chipsets, and HCigar, the creators of the VT200 DNA200 mod. The 75 watt mod runs on a single 26650 or 18650 cell.

The new chip set has been under wraps and in development under Evolv for some time, and the VT75 is the first mass-produced device to offer the new technology. Expect a full range of temperature control functionality as well as a host of features through the MS Windows-based Escribe software.

*Features include:*


DNA75 board from Evolv Technologies
Escribe software for full customization
Wattage range: 1 – 75 watts
Temp control mode for SS, Ti, Ni
Temp adjustable TCR for your own curve
Variable wattage mod
Uses a 26650 or 18650 cell (sold separately)
Temp range: 200F – 600F
Please note: Temperature control requires the use of nickel coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

Looks sick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (11/5/16)

Looks expensive :/

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## marquee61 (20/6/16)

According to the manufacturer, TC works with Ti and SS coils as well. @Sprint: actually it is not that expensive. I found one for just above $ 80 in a pre-order. Shipping has been delayed though  Did anyone receive one already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

